# اريد افلام عن عمليات rolling,extrusion,forging&deep drawing



## خالد عمران (19 فبراير 2009)

اريد افلام عن عمليات rolling,extrusion,forging&deep drawing
من فضلكم رجاء ؟؟؟ او لو فى مواقع بها فيديو


----------

